

100 million Facebook users (download torrent) - pinksoda
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5722635/Facebook_directory_-_personal_details_for_100_million_users

======
petrilli
Before people get too bent out of shape/excited, the data within the files is
just people's names and counts as well as the URL to their profile. All of
these profiles were already public.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
But if you went and got it from Facebook, I could alter my settings and make
it go away. The torrent is forever.

However, to believe what I just said is completely naive. If you screw up and
make something public, the likelihood that it is already forever somewhere is
close enough to 100% that you should just expect it.

~~~
coderdude
The URL to your profile and your name are always public information on
Facebook, regardless of what settings you tweak. All this torrent supplies is
your name and your URL.

------
byrneseyeview
Any 1337 hackers interested in pulling off the same heist on LinkedIn are
invited to peruse the list at this notorious Warez site:

[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=site:linkedin.com/in/)

------
Unseelie
Facebook won't allow this link to be posted in the feed. Its considered
abusive.

~~~
Brice
I believe Facebook doesn't allow any links from The Pirate Bay.

------
sp332
You can also get Google profile URLs for 16,256,271 users from the top post in
this thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1537968>

~~~
henning
I don't know if you've ever tried, but Google generally won't actually let you
look through millions of results. It also eventually presents you with a
CAPTCHA to solve if it detects that you're scraping its SERPs.

------
equark
This is basically the business model of RapLeaf.

------
AlexMuir
Facebook's fuckup is not to have some sort of anti-scraping system running. If
they'd limited the number of public-facing profile views to 100 a day per IP
address then this would have taken 41,666 days for one IP address (obviously
you'd use more, but it illustrates the point).

~~~
qq66
And many college students would be blocked from Facebook... even if you
increased the number to 1000 :)

~~~
necubi
Do many colleges use NAT? Every college whose network I've been on gives
external IPs to each network device.

~~~
simoncion
The University of Alabama in Huntsville uses NAT for the folks who use its
wireless network, or the network in the dorms; everyone on those networks gets
a 10/8 address. Additionally, UAH is connected to I2, but doesn't provide any
IPV6 connectivity for those who use its I1 connection. :/

------
biturd
What is the background on this file? What data is in it, where and how was it
leaked, why does it exist, why do FaceBook users need to be concerned, or not?

~~~
llaxsll
This has more info : [http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/29/facebook-hacker-all-i-
did-w...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/29/facebook-hacker-all-i-did-was-
compile-publicly-available-information/)

------
seanlinmt
I haven't looked at what's in the leaked data but is it some guy just
incrementing id numbers and getting the JSON result via
<http://graph.facebook.com/someidnumber> ?

<http://developers.facebook.com/docs/api>

------
svag
What's the difference of this torrent with this one ...

[http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&q=site%3Afacebook.com%2Fd...](http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&q=site%3Afacebook.com%2Fdirectory%2Fpeople%2F&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=4da16c650c5b86c8)

~~~
svag
... and some profiles in HN are searchable...

[http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombinator...](http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com%2Fuser%3Fid%3D&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=4da16c650c5b86c8)

------
kn0wl3dgep0w3r
I would like to offer a bounty to the first capable script author who can take
this 'proof of concept' and correlate names with email addresses and/or
telephone numbers.

------
Anon84
If this included friend information it would be much more interesting.

As it stands, it's just a proof of concept.

~~~
pinksoda
You could gather friend information easily. The info is there, this guy just
didn't collect it.

------
jacquesm
Now for someone that scrapes the friend graph and turns it into a torrent.
That might be more useful.

------
fmora
I guet a malware warning when visiting the site.

------
quizbiz
What is this useful for?

~~~
noongajaggle
I guess it's useful for tracking people who might have deleted their facebook
account.

------
korch
While this is cool, I'd be truly impressed if it was expanded to all 500
million Facebook users, and included all the friend graphs. Basically a fully
scraped copy of Facebook's data, kept up to date, and available for free via
Bit Torrent. I suppose the best shot at doing that would be using a bot-net.

~~~
benologist
This is supposedly everyone with publicly searchable profiles so I'd be truly
impressed if 329 million people adjusted their settings, and not at all
surprised if the 500 million figure did something cute like classify visitors
as users, eg: digg and their "40 million users" of which 0.0047% liked the
current most popular story.

~~~
whatusername
How do you "visit" facebook? You get a login page.

~~~
benologist
Lots of pages and even apps don't require you to login.

